# The BEST ways to increase mood. Ideas?



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

I don't care if it's drugs, or exercise, or whatever- what do you do when you don't even want to move out of your bed because your feel so crushed by your depression, or whatever. 

I'm struggling to find anything to cheer me up right now, so I thought I'd ask this positive community


----------



## Hyperborea (Aug 28, 2011)

I guess its very personal. what works for some, doesnt work for others..

If i have problems to get out of bed all i can think is a thought "its good for you". "Eventually." Making a habit of it. If that doesnt help, nothing will. When there isnt anything to look forward to.


----------



## AnotherGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

mcmuffinme said:


> I don't care if it's drugs, or exercise, or whatever- what do you do when you don't even want to move out of your bed because your feel so crushed by your depression, or whatever.
> 
> I'm struggling to find anything to cheer me up right now, so I thought I'd ask this positive community


I know it's REALLY difficult to get up and moving around when you feel that way. I feel the same way a lot of times too. But when I go out and have some exercise, like a walk or bike ride, I feel really relaxed afterwards. Usually after a day or two, It betters my mood for a much longer period of time (days, even weeks).

And I know this isn't so positive, but I take painkillers (vicodin, percocet) very often. That helps me deal with people better for a few hours, but I really have to quit that. It's only a fix for a few hours, for my pain and ability to deal with others.

I hope at least you give the walk a try. I hope you feel better!


----------



## Boriya (Nov 24, 2013)

Loud singing helps lift my spirits, mainly because I sound hilariously bad. Sometimes it helps to just laugh at how bad things are.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Anything other than idleness.


----------



## Kyle6983 (Nov 26, 2013)

For me exercising is a huge factor to improve mood, also certain kinds of music, reading a book, sitting in the sun, talking to someone (family, friends).. Down time by myself to collect my thoughts.. And my list could go on but I don't want to bore you!


----------



## awkwardsilent (Jun 14, 2012)

Are we talking snapping out of a funk? Ifso I agree with MOVEMENT. Ideally for me accompanied by my general lifeline - music. 

Dancing is Ideal for me, dancing like a goofball around my house while cleaning adds in acheivement. Doing stuff... rather than wallowing. 

I need to find ways to push myself into movement mode more often.


----------



## FortuneAndFame (Dec 26, 2013)

Music
Diet
Water
Exercise
Fresh Air


----------



## Autumn26 (Aug 1, 2013)

Like others have said, exercise definitely has a good effect on me. That, and getting some fresh air either by going outside, or cracking open a window (though Canadian weather these days totally doesn't let me now xD). Talking to people, and knitting also work for me =D


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

I listen to a great cd that I haven't listened to in a while. That usually lifts my spirits up a bit.

But its going to be different for everyone. I'd say do somethin nice for yourself once you get up. I enjoy some coffee or a soda with a smoke in the morning


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

I use fiction a lot. It used to be books more than anything else, but it's become movies and TV shows more and more lately (with still plenty of reading). I also like writing. It helps me escape from reality sometimes. I seem to almost always be off in some imaginary place in my head, even if it's just me daydreaming.


----------



## Bluestar29 (Oct 26, 2013)

Running and drawing are my main things that get me going.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

When I'm depressed, I don't feel like doing anything and nothing seems like fun...So setting a few goals for the day helps me. Little goals like taking a shower, working out, etc. The rush from working out definitely helps my mood. And by the end of the day, I feel good that I was able to complete the goals I set for myself.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

*doctors-are-now-prescribing-books-to-treat-depression*


----------



## Guinga (Nov 1, 2013)

googled, what to do when you are depressed? and found this gem:


----------



## Captainmycaptain (Sep 23, 2012)

A lot of people are mentioning exercise and other activities. I think the OP, and myself as well are frozen by a deep depression. Things like going out for a run or participating in some hobby are hard because of the paralyzing depression we feel. I look at facebook and see what people are doing and it all looks like a nightmare. For advice, in the morning, at least put on some music, brew some coffee and try to take baby steps in the morning to try to crawl out of the depressive hole you are in and build some momentum throughout the day. I know it's hard. Feel free to pm me anytime.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Exercise (I do sports, calisthenics, running)
Music
Shower (warm then cold at the end to pep you up)
Clean
Outside (if it's nice weather)

Small things like those help me.

Oh, and smoking weed.


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'll listen to my iPod and dance around very sillylike and sing to my music or imagine I'm a singer singing at a concert lol it never fails to put me in a good mood! My boyfriend used to make fun of me for this, but now he's so used to it, he'll walk in on me dancing and tell me dinner's ready lol


----------



## patisserie16 (Sep 7, 2011)

A good instrumental music. I currently really love to hear Cloud Atlas' sextet. It brings a lot of idea for my painting.


----------



## Pekopon (Dec 22, 2013)

1.) Get showered and dressed so that you feel presentable

2.) Go outside and go for a walk (preferably somewhere with trees/nature). This one is HUGELY important. Just getting your body moving and your blood pumping has proven mood-altering effects. Make yourself do it even if you don't want to and you will end up feeling better.


----------

